# New Team: GPUPower



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

i started a new folding@home team with the name GPUPower, u can join by changing your team to 218520 anyone is welcome but for the purpose of the name i would perfer gpu users.

Intel Core i7-3770k PPD: 18000~
AMD Radeon HD7970 PPD: 8172.37


http://t4cfantasy.com/gpupower.htm


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

added website link for future stats, its a new team, im asking friends to join aswel


----------



## CaptainFailcon (May 9, 2012)

Why


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2012)

CaptainFailcon said:


> Why



Folding/WCG allows unused CPU cycles to be utilized for finding solutions to medical problems such as diseases/conditions


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

because these things facinate me, I've been folding on ps3 since 2008 and I haven't turned my ps3 off since, now I have a pc that is so much more powerful and I can fold on both ps3 and pc, i do what i can to contribute, wanted to make a team because ive donated 2378 work units on ps3 to team 0 and wanted to see exactly what i was contributing on my own


----------



## CaptainFailcon (May 9, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Folding/WCG allows unused CPU cycles to be utilized for finding solutions to medical problems such as diseases/conditions



no shite
I was asking WHY make a new team you're cpu cycles are better spent contributing with a large group


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

CaptainFailcon said:


> no shite
> I was asking WHY make a new team you're cpu cycles are better spent contributing with a large group



actually i doubt the team makes a differance its just a way for people to seperate themselves from the rest, how boring would it be if there was 1 team and 1 very huge number... it wouldnt make any sense and each user would feel like he isnt contributing enough to make a differance.


----------



## CaptainFailcon (May 9, 2012)

competition at least in this case is bad for progress


----------



## theonedub (May 9, 2012)

Best of luck to you and your new team. I think you will find that the TPU team is a relatively small, yet extremely dedicated and close knit team. While I doubt the success you may have in having our members join your team, definitely check out the rest of our F@H forum and feel free to ask any questions you may have in the threads we have available. 

Fold Strong


----------



## hertz9753 (May 9, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> actually i doubt the team makes a differance its just a way for people to seperate themselves from the rest, how boring would it be if there was 1 team and 1 very huge number... it wouldnt make any sense and each user would feel like he isnt contributing enough to make a differance.



TPU is a small team by most standards.  44 active folders last time I looked.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2012)

CaptainFailcon said:


> no shite
> I was asking WHY make a new team you're cpu cycles are better spent contributing with a large group



Next time be specific instead of just asking a single worded question Noob!


----------



## Yukikaze (May 9, 2012)

CaptainFailcon said:


> competition at least in this case is bad for progress



Quite the contrary. The more competition, the more work is being done. The researchers behind it don't care which team folds how much, only the total number of work being done.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2012)

Yukikaze said:


> Quite the contrary. The more competition, the more work is being done. The researchers behind it don't care which team folds how much, only the total number of work being done.



As He says they only look at the whole picture, the more users folding the faster the researchers get to the desired result


----------



## hertz9753 (May 9, 2012)

2378 wu's on a PS3 would be 596,878 points, if they were all 251 pointers.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

all i want to do is contribute in my own way just like everyone else ^.^

i created the webpage with a screeny and link to the stats page just for fun thats how dedicated i am ^^


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> all i want to do is contribute in my own way just like everyone else ^.^
> 
> i created the webpage with a screeny and link to the stats page just for fun thats how dedicated i am ^^



thats understandable, Good Luck with the efforts


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> 2378 wu's on a PS3 would be 596,878 points, if they were all 251 pointers.



1018 WU's on PSN T4C Fantasy <- this one got banned for excessive language on playstation home lol (ps3 fat)
1360 WU's = 341289 Score on PSN FantasyMMORPG (ps3 slim)


----------



## hertz9753 (May 9, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> 1018 WU's on PSN T4C Fantasy <- this one got banned for excessive language on playstation home lol
> 1360 WU's on PSN FantasyMMORPG



All the wu's on the PS3 are 251 points.  You have your total now.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 9, 2012)

All folders count in this and we all fold using the same user name.  Big or small it all counts.  Join us.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165282


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> All folders count in this and we all fold using the same user name.  Big or small it all counts.  Join us.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165282



thanks! how often are these contests? i would rather wait on it since atm i cannot garantee 10 solid days in my current situation.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 9, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> thanks! how often are these contests? i would rather wait on it since atm i cannot garantee 10 solid days in my current situation.



The Chimp Challenge is once a year. If you need help post on the TPU's F@H Team thread.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> The Chimp Challenge is once a year. If you need help post on the TPU's F@H Team thread.



this oddly reminds me of the chuck wepner and muhammad ali fight "wepner: i believe every fighter has a punchers chance."

fun fact: the chuck wepner vs muhammad ali inspired the rocky movie series.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

very encouraging folding@home!  thanks!

xD


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 9, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> *TPU is a small team by most standards*.  44 active folders last time I looked.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711


Small team, that carries a big stick, that it wields very proficiently at certain times of the year.


----------

